# Diagrama de circuito interface MIDI - USB



## David Gonzales (May 14, 2008)

Hola amigos de Foro Electronica. Reciban un saludo de David desde Lima Perú, soy apasionado de la musica y de la electronica, he estudiado electronica y trabajo en orquestas como cantante. 
Estoy a la busqueda de el diagrama de circuito del interface midi usb. Yo hice el interface con optoacoplador pero para el puerto DB15 de mi tarjeta de sonido de mi anterior computadora. Lo que ahora quiero es conectar mi laptop con puerto USB al teclado MIDI y estoy tambien a la busqueda de este circuito. Por favor si tienen algún dato que me pueda ayudar se los agradecería mucho. Pienso que si no logro conseguir el diagrama talvez podamos compartir información para diseñar el circuito. 

Quedo a la espera de su respuesta o comentario. Gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

La solución sería utilizar un FTDI y a partir de el, hacer el adaptador.

Saludos


----------



## djyoan (Dic 3, 2008)

Esta es una interface midi usb que encontre en internet pero *necesito el esquema* 
si  me puede ayudar espero sus respuestas
gracias


----------



## RENE LBP (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y de hecho en la electronica pero me gustaria tambien saber si se puede construir un cable Midi-Usb para transferir datos de una pc a un procesador de efectos y si se puede que pasen un diagrama me seria de mucha ayuda 
... Sale  de ante mano muchas gracias  
Dios bediga


----------



## facho92 (May 30, 2011)

Soy nuevo en este foro. soy tecnico electronico.
djyoan: podrias pasarme la vista del otro lado de la placa? yo sin problemas te armo el esquema.. 
Amigos: si djyoan no me pasa el diagrama, veré de comprar un interface MIDI USB, para hacerle "ingenieria inversa". Debo comentarles que soy musico y me he nteresado mucho en este tema. Encontré un programa sensacional para contrlar teclados, y suena genial.. les estaré pasando la direcion en otro momento, porq ahora debo irme, rindo un parcial en pocas horas. Sigo el post...


----------



## DarkThor (May 8, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui, yo quisiera saber como puedo hacer una interfaz de audio usb para conectar instrumentos musicales


----------

